# Ignition shut off



## modman29 (Sep 1, 2010)

I was useing one of my Ingersoll tractors a week or so ago and went to shut it off and it would not shut off. The only way to shut it off was to choke it or pull the plug wires off it. I put in a new ignition switch and it still doesnt shut off. Any one got any ideas for my. Thank You


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Are we talking gas or diesel? If gas has to be because power is not removed from coil. If 12V and tractor has a ballast resister, I'd check to see if if there is the possibility of power being by-pasted at the resister. Disconnect resister and measure which wires still have power. Should be 2 wires supplying power. One only during start and the other all the time switch is on. If a diesel, is there a fuel shut-off solenoid that is still receiving power thus preventing the solenoid from shutting fuel supply off.

I may be all wet as I know nothing specific about your tractor.

Let us know what you find.


----------

